# .... gold content ....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm setting up an internet shop to sell all this jewelry I "kept up with Jones" with for years during the professional stage of my life. I will never wear it and there is quite a bit of 14K (some 18K) yellow gold items.

One soldid gold (14K) bracelet (parts easily maneuvered) weighs .62 ounces. How do I get the actual gold weight? (I understand pure gold is said to be 24K; so I am thinking this .62 oz weight of 14K would only be .3617 oz of pure gold. Is this accurate?)

As a contrast in weight, I have a set of 14K earrings (mesh dangles) that weigh .12 oz and am thinking this would come out to be .0702 oz of pure gold. Correct?

Another question that has nothing to do with weight; but has to do with "sizing a ring". How do I measure the size of a ring? All I have is a seamstress' tape measure. Will this work or do I need a specific tool?


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure about the gold content...



motdaugrnds said:


> Another question that has nothing to do with weight; but has to do with "sizing a ring". How do I measure the size of a ring? All I have is a seamstress' tape measure. Will this work or do I need a specific tool?


as for sizing a ring, use a ring mandrel! (here's one for $2.95 free shipping, this is the one I bought because I make and sell celtic knot rings, and needed to measure sizes accuratly) 
Ring Mandrel Sizer Stick FREE SHIPPING by DarcusTori on Etsy :thumb: 

Hope this helps you!


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

something I saw on TV said the scrap value of 14k gold was $30 a oz or g, i dont remember, but maybe it would be on google? If you have a jewlery store near by, they will measure your rings for you with the tool. also, a michales craft store may have a ring sizing tool in the jewlery making isle? good luck.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

Hopefully you will be able to sell your jewelry for more than the scrap price. If I was going to let it go that cheap, I'd just go to a dealer and be done with it, not have to do a website, etc. The design adds something to the value of the piece, more than scrap, I'm assuming you paid more too.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

I have a good friend here who buys and sells gold. He's actually very honest. He was one of the Amish who has a community here some years back, but when the "old order" Amish up and left, the "converts" got left behind. A very decent and honest man. He buys a lot, and is extremely knowledgeable. He goes to Danville a lot, and I know he drives all over the place buying gold. The last time I sold him anything (4.5 pounds of old silver coins) We looked up the spot price at that very second and that wass what he paid me.


----------



## edcopp (Oct 9, 2004)

motdaugrnds said:


> I'm setting up an internet shop to sell all this jewelry I "kept up with Jones" with for years during the professional stage of my life. I will never wear it and there is quite a bit of 14K (some 18K) yellow gold items.
> 
> One soldid gold (14K) bracelet (parts easily maneuvered) weighs .62 ounces. How do I get the actual gold weight? (I understand pure gold is said to be 24K; so I am thinking this .62 oz weight of 14K would only be .3617 oz of pure gold. Is this accurate?)
> 
> ...


Google charts for gold weight conversion. You are on the right track. Don't expect full spot price for your gold. It is not going to happen there are many expenses involved in converting gold to full 24K, so figure your pricing accordingly.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

What I'm actually attempting to do is to estimate how much a piece of jewelry has gone up in price when it contains 14K gold. My appraisals for each piece were done in 1991; so I thought if I knew how to estimate the gold content, then see what it goes for now in 2012, I could better guess at what price to ask for each piece. Am I going about this all wrong?


----------



## Irish (Feb 10, 2012)

I tried to do the same, gave up and went to a jeweler in town. It was no fuss, no muss. Didn't get close to what I wanted but I did get good money and didn't have to mess with it. I've read if you can melt it down yourself into a brick, you can get more. Then, you have to ask, how do you do that?? I'm not set up for that and wouldn't think it would be that common. Or maybe sell it on ebay??


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks Irish.

I'll be going into town tomorrow; so will take my rings to a jeweler and see what he/she has to say. (I will be asking/looking for some type of "display" too so I can take more professional looking pictures and want to "size" the rings for accuracy in advertising them.)

My son has been urging me all along to simply sell the stuff on eBay and, since I've already done that a bit, I'll probably do a little that way...still not sure.

I've set up the internet shop, though it still needs some tweaking and I don't have it connected to PayPal yet. And, of course, I don't have the prices up for each piece yet...just the 1991 appraised price is all at the moment. This is my first attempt to set up any type of internet store; so I'm having to learn as I go. What I've got up so far can be viewed at Jewelry for Sale and any comments as to how I could improve it would certainly be welcomed.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Here's you a good converter that will give you the spot price of what your pieces are each worth. Gold jewelry is bought from you by pennyweight.

How much is my jewelry worth?

Enter the weight, the karats and let it convert. As of this moment, it's showing your bracelet is worth $646.43

I've used this before I went to sell something, and I got close to the same amount it showed. Some places will try and shave off some of the price though, but a reputable place won't.

If you want to do it the old fashioned way and calculate the prices yourself, then you can look at this page and it will give you the formula to work the numbers with. http://www.usedjewelrybuyer.com/what-is-my-gold-worth


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Simi-steading, the "How much is my jewelry worth?" hyperlink does not work for me.

I have called a couple of the local jewelry stores to find out what similar pieces would cost were I to purchase them. This has given me an idea as to what my pieces could sell for.

My computer was busted for awhile; so I got set back on developing my shop. I'm still attempting to set it up though and sure have appreciated all the feedback and help all in this forum have kindly given.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

huh.. works for me... try the parent site.. you can get to converters and calculators from there.. 

Gold Jewelry


----------



## theshoenlebens (Nov 5, 2012)

New here , very interesting forums.here is a good site.
silverrecylers.com
iif you go to a "we buy gold" business expect to get no more than 65% of melt, i know several better options so just contact me if interested.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you all for helping.

I have set up the main page that advertizes my jewelry in general (with samples) with hyperlinks taking the viewer to each separate component, i.e. gold items, sterling silver items, one-of-a-kind and antique items, and costume items. 

I've consulted with the local jewelers here for 2012 prices for the 14K and 18K gold items (some with stones; some without); thus, only have asking prices up on that page. I still need to consult with local shops to get an idea of what to sell the silver, 1-of-kind, pearl, antique items as well as the costume items. (Any ideas as to how much I should ask for these would be appreciated by those of you in here.)

I still need to set up the PayPal option at this shop and fell rather overwhelmed as to how to do this. (Actually all this has been overwhelming and I doubt anything sells prior to Christmas as I had hoped it would. Still, the shop is looking better.)

Can someone go over and let me know how these pages do in the browser you're using? Someone told me the pages were messed up; so not sure what that means. ... just so much to learn!

I sure appreciate the help you're all giving me.


----------

